# Suggestion for T5 or T5 HO bulb w/ pinkish hue?



## tom855 (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm looking to tone down the harshness of white light in my 58G tank. Right now I have a two bulb HO T5 fixture with a Current 10K and a Current Freshwater along with a single bulb T5 fixture with a Coralife 6700K in it.

Can anybody recommend a good lamp for planted tanks for either the T5 or T5 HO fixtures that might be able to add a bit of a pinkish hue to the tank and get rid of some of the harshness?

Thanks very much!

Tom


----------



## Rodan (Apr 19, 2010)

There's plenty of suggestions for a pink 48" T5 bulb. All but one of these are T5HO's.

Coralife makes a T5NO and a T5HO Colormax bulb:.
T5NO: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsCA/ctl3684/cp18371/si1379100/cl0/coralifet5colormaxlamp48
T5HO: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsCA/ctl3684/cp18371/si4294991/cl0/hot5colormaxlamp48

Giesemann's Aquaflora T5HO is pinkish.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13821+21456&pcatid=21456

AquaMedic's Planta T5HO Pink plant bulb.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13821+13827&pcatid=13827

The Red Wave T5HO is pink too.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13821+21447&pcatid=21447

Current's TrueLumen Flora T5HO.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13821+13823&pcatid=13823

Current's Freshwater T5HO.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18371/si2949192/cl0/currentusat554wattfreshwaterbulb


----------



## tom855 (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow! Thank you!

I had no idea there were so many choices. I'll check them out and see what makes sense.

I am looking forward to softening the lighting a bit.

Again, thanks!

Tom 

.


----------

